# Tellurian Drive



## MichaelW (Oct 21, 2022)

Trying to keep up with @Robert's new project output lately is almost as futile as keep up with Mike Wong's build report .

Anyone built this yet or know what makes it tick? I've been listening to the demo's of it at the Sarno website and like what I'm hearing for a low gain drive. 

After building a bunch of fuzzes and Chuck's CowPoker I think I need to go in the other direction for a bit.....hahaha.


----------



## Robert (Oct 21, 2022)

It's not completely unlike a Zendrive or Timmy type circuit.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 21, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Trying to keep up with @Robert's new project output lately is almost as futile as keep up with Mike Wong's build report .
> 
> Anyone built this yet or know what makes it tick? I've been listening to the demo's of it at the Sarno website and like what I'm hearing for a low gain drive.
> 
> After building a bunch of fuzzes and Chuck's CowPoker I think I need to go in the other direction for a bit.....hahaha.


I didn't do a Mockup for this being it goes back to around 2011 when it was released & there have been so many Pedals built with the same intent since that have been improved with an added Bass knob so for me it would be just to say I built another low gainer.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 21, 2022)

well too late....I ordered the board.... It tickled my fancy.......


----------



## Cvoxdog (Oct 22, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> well too late....I ordered the board.... It tickled my fancy.......


Me too even though I have 20 other low gain drives!


----------

